# Best Reformed Devotional Writings/Writers?



## thistle93 (May 10, 2017)

Hi! I love reading good systematic theology but I am looking for some good devotional readings. Who are your favorite reformed devotional writings/writers. I would say much of A.W. Pink is my favorite for devotional purposes because while he is very theologically astute he is profoundly devotional. Any other books or writers that are similar? Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## JOwen (May 10, 2017)

The Christian's Reasonable Service- Brakel 4 Volumes. 

First part of each chapter is systematic theology, the last portion of each chapter is devotional by way of uses, application. Simply amazing devotional reading.

Here is a sample...

"Even though many among the converted come to the conclusion that they do not grow, it is nevertheless true that they do not grow as much as they ought to. How many blessed means they have! There is the precious Word of God, the sincere milk; there are spiritual and faithful ministers who have excellent gifts and are inclined to lead everyone by the hand; and there are eminent examples which ought to stimulate all to emulation. How little they benefit from this, however, and how little growth there is by many! One must frequently be amazed—and many are amazed about themselves—that they do not grow more. Thus they rightfully rebuke themselves, for it is indeed their own fault. They think: "What is the cause of all this?" My answer is: "You are the cause."​
and another...

“Fourthly, world conformity enters the picture here. Believers still have a desire for the things of the world under the cover and pretense that they are lawful, necessary, and fitting—even though the real motive is love for the world. The world and the Spirit are enemies, and the one is always intent on expelling the other; they are a mutual impediment to each other, and therefore we must either fully yield to the world, or must yield fully and entirely to grace. As long as we halt between two opinions, and as long as we attempt to join together Christ and Belial, so long shall we make no progress. A bird which has been fastened to the earth will fall back to the earth when it wants to fly upward. Thus, he who wishes to fly heavenward must divorce himself from the world.”​

Each chapter ends with 3-10 pages of application. Best of both worlds in my opinion.



Blessings,


----------



## Jack K (May 10, 2017)

Andrew Murray, _Abide In Christ._

This month I'm reading through it for the second time in my life, and it is every bit as encouraging and provoking as it was the first time through. It has to be counted among the best Reformed devotional readings ever produced.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 10, 2017)

For me, anything by J.R. Miller, hands down. He has been extremely encouraging to me. Specifically a book call "evening thoughts." It's free, grace gems has it on their site.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 11, 2017)

The Christian's Daily Walk, Scuddard
The Life of God in the Soul of Man, Scougal
Body of Divinity, Watson (anything by Watson)
Pilgrim's Progress, Bunyan
The Fountain of Life, Flavel (anything by Flavel)
The Bruised Reed, Sibbes (and basically anything by Sibbes)
The Christian's Great Interest, Guthrie
The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification, Marshall

The list just keeps on going...the Puritans are rich in experiential, devotional writings!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 11, 2017)

Check this link at Puritan Publications. It is the Experimental Christianity link. Writers like Nicholas Byfield, William Spurstowe, William Pinke, Jeremiah Burroughs, Nathaniel Vincent, etc.


----------

